# UK Life Certificates



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

DWP have announced on Twitter that if you have received a Life Certificate then it can be cleared over the phone with a simple call to +44 1912187777 saving the worry of trying to get it notarised and returned by mail. If you have recently sent one back then CALL ANYWAY to save the possibility of it not arriving in time and pension suspended. Attached is a screenshot of the twitter post as it seems to have disappeared again.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

never have received any Proof of life forms in the 9 years we have been here ! we have downloaded copies of the POL forms, but will wait until friday 23rd to see if my pension has arrived ! if not I will phone them. the wifes pension was paid last week so heres hoping !


----------



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Further to my previous post regarding the clearance of a life certificate by phone I am very pleased to report that I have within the last 15 minutes done exactly that. The person who I spoke to was called Mark and he was extremely courteous, patient, efficient and couldn't have shown more kindness.

I am happy to let you know that everything is as described in the previous post with a minor caveat. The actual calling hours are 9:30 to 15:30 UK time and not as normally posted as 08:00 to 19:00.

It is better to call as early as possible because Mark advised me that it is very busy later on in the mornings and the rest of the day so if you have to call then make it as soon as possible after 16:30 Philippines time.

I can relax now as everything is resolved and he has confirmed that my pension has already been transmitted and should arrive at the usual time. Plus the life certificate need not be completed or returned and the system is marked as complete.

Here is hoping that this information is useful to British expats with regards to life certificates etc.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

update on our proof of life call to the Int Pension service tried to call by PLDT no such luck was told to go to facebook send PLDT home a message asking to activate IDD !
so added $2.95 to Viber called the INT pension service freephone no and all done both mine and the wifes pensions sorted ! total cost 32 pesos ! Bobbys a happy boy!


----------

